# Hammer finish easly comes off?



## gnet158 (Feb 5, 2009)

Well,

I finally picked up my Sig P226 (40) and give it a cleaning. I watched the Sig maintenance video from their web site. I was following along and the instructor said to use a dry nylon brush on the frame rails, slide, and sights. I had second thoughts about doing this since it's never been to the range.

I figured what the hell I have to do it sometime and followed along, when I got the the hammer (the inside that actually makes contact with the ammo) the black finish started to come off. I stopped but wondered if this is normal. Again this is a dual sided nylon brush (like a toothbrush).

Is this normal?


I used Kleen Boar cleaning kit.


----------



## SaltyDog (Jan 1, 2009)

It is normal for the black finish to come off in the small area where the hammer hits the striker (firing pin).

The pistol is test fired at the factory before it is delivered so I'm sure this is why the black finish is already bared.

If you have other black parts on the P226 that are black i.e the outside of the barrel, they too wil become bared as the pistol is fired. Perfectly normal. Just normal wear.


----------



## gnet158 (Feb 5, 2009)

Thanks!


----------

